# 3rd time lucky? Adventures in pulled pork.



## thenegativeone (Jul 15, 2015)

So, having got back off holiday, I couldn't wait to break the smoker out. I Got some Heat Beads the other day and I was itching to try them as I've heard good things, what can I say?

First of all, Holy crap these things burn well and hot. I chucked 3/4 of a chimney into my cheapo bullet and the temp immediately shot up to 160c+ 

I'm currently letting it drop down now before I get the pork on. I'm determined not to let hunger overtake patience this time and go for the full 12hr smoke and temp check much more often. My previous pork has been reasonable, but slightly chewier than I would like. This time. It will be different.

Updates to follow...


----------



## wade (Jul 15, 2015)

They take a little longer to get going than standard briquettes but once awakened they need to be tamed and then will then last for hours. I hope you donned the required PPE when handling them - LOL


----------



## thenegativeone (Jul 15, 2015)

Wade said:


> They take a little longer to get going than standard briquettes but once awakened they need to be tamed and then will then last for hours.



No kidding! I've finally got the smoker down to a more reasonable temperature. Pork's just gone on with a mixture of apple and hickory. Wouldn't you know it, it started raining. Was only a drizzle though so I'm hoping that's it :S


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 15, 2015)

Hello.  Good Luck!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## thenegativeone (Jul 15, 2015)

Wondering if I can get a word or two of advice? 
I'm using wood chips wrapped in foil for smoke, these are fine initially when I put them on, nice thin blue smoke, after a while however, the smoke becomes thick and white and I have to pull the parcel off. 
Anyone know why that's happening and what I can do to stop it?


----------



## wade (Jul 15, 2015)

Don't get too paranoid about the white smoke. Thin blue smoke is difficult to achieve all the time and if the smoke still smells good and it is white then you will be OK. If it smells off or is black then remove the chips immediately.

Wade


----------



## thenegativeone (Jul 15, 2015)

Wade said:


> Don't get too paranoid about the white smoke. Thin blue smoke is difficult to achieve all the time and if the smoke still smells good and it is white then you will be OK. If it smells off or is black then remove the chips immediately.
> 
> Wade



Cheers Wade, that makes me feel better, this smoke seems to be my most consistent so far, the heat beads really are awesome!


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi negative one, will we be seeing you at the Smokers Weekend?

http://www.uk-smf.co.uk/Weekend.html

Would be good to see you.


----------



## thenegativeone (Jul 15, 2015)

It's done. I must say the heat beads really do make a difference, I got a 12.5hr smoke out of a 4kg bag and the pork came out great.
I tried a new rub however with fresh herbs and garlic and I think the moisture in them prevented a proper bark forming. I did get one which was tasty but it wasn't as thick and dry as with my previous rub.

Turned out well in a bun though, with some homemade pickles and bacon Mac and cheese...












image.jpg



__ thenegativeone
__ Jul 15, 2015








Smokin Monkey said:


> Hi negative one, will we be seeing you at the Smokers Weekend?
> 
> http://www.uk-smf.co.uk/Weekend.html
> 
> Would be good to see you.



I'd love to but unfortunately I have to work that weekend. It is a shame as it's just down the road and I'd love to meet some of you and put names to faces


----------



## wade (Jul 15, 2015)

Now that is a lovely looking pulled pork bun. I am glad the Heat Beads worked out for you too


----------



## daveoxforduk (Jul 20, 2015)

bit late to the party on this....but what are heat beads?? they sound like they do a good job, whatever it is they do!


----------



## thenegativeone (Jul 20, 2015)

DaveOxfordUk said:


> bit late to the party on this....but what are heat beads?? they sound like they do a good job, whatever it is they do!


They're just a brand of charcoal briquettes. They seem to burn more consistently and longer than other brands.
Someone may turn up who knows more than me but they seem to be the favoured brand from what I've heard.


----------



## daveoxforduk (Jul 20, 2015)

thats useful to know, my tesco brand briquettes required a lot of attention yesterday. Will look into the heat beads.


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 20, 2015)

Wade is the Heat Bead Guru, I am sure he is on commission!

You can by them on line,

http://www.wowbbq.co.uk

Or for the same price, they  stock them at The Range for the same price (no postage) £6.99


----------



## wade (Jul 20, 2015)

Honestly, no I don't have shares in Heat Beads - but if people continue switching to them at this rate I may have to consider... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave, Heat Beads are just a premium quality briquette that burn in a very controllable way over a long period of time. These are designed for use in Kettle BBQs and for low and slow cooking. Weber do an equivalent in their Premium Briquettes. The main thing with Heat Beads and Weber Premium is that they burn with almost no smell or taste, unlike the cheap briquettes, so you end up with much cleaner tasting meat that tastes of the smoke from the wood you add and not the filler in the briquettes.

My advice would be to put your Tesco briquettes back in the shed and get them out next time you want to grill some sausages and burgers. This is what they are designed for. Initially you may think the cost of the Heat Beads is very high but because they last so much longer they do not work out any more expensive than the cheap briquettes and you dont get any nasty flavours from them.

Here is a thread I posted a year or so ago that compares the Heat Beads to brand of coconut briquettes that an importer was considering bring into the UK. It does demonstrate how efficient they are though

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/171812/coconut-briquettes

I only use Head Beads now and I add either pellets or wood chunks on top for flavour.













Snake1.jpg



__ wade
__ Jul 20, 2015






 I hope this helps


----------

